# CW40 slide play



## JHP (Jan 27, 2008)

Greetings everyone, I am a new member to the forum. Love what I have read so far. I own a CW40 which I have enjoyed (recent purchase) but I have a question regarding play in the slide. I will post the e-mail I sent to Kahr about it. They have been helpful regarding other questions I have had but I was told that without me sending in the gun there is not much they can tell me. Trying to avoid mailing it back.

---To whom it may concern,
I have put roughly 300 rounds through my CW40. The gun appears to be working fine. I have been very pleased with its performance and accuracy but I have noticed that there is a slight amount of vertical play near the front of the slide. I don't know if this is a recent occurrence and part of the break in or if it has been there all along. In any event, I wanted to find out if it is normal. With the magazine inserted but no round chambered there is almost exactly one millimeter of air space between the top of the frame and the bottom of the slide. That measurement is taken right beneath the "CW40" stamp on the front of the slide. If I squeeze near the front sight the gap closes to roughly one half millimeter. The gap is the widest at the front and gradually closes as you move towards the rear of the gun. From the slide release on back the fit is very tight. The rear of the gun exhibits no play. Any information you could provide would be appreciated. ---

Thank guys for any help or info.

Curtis


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a CW9 and there is no play in my slide. Held up to a light you can see a very narrow space equal all the way along the frame. It will not compress any smaller if you squeeze it as you describe. The front of the slide rides on metal rails mounted inside the polymer frame. Are these possibly working loose?


----------



## JHP (Jan 27, 2008)

The rails molded into the frame seem snug, they just seem to be slighly smaller than the slots cut into the slide. This seems to be allowing the small amount of movement. As with yours, you can see daylight between the frame and slide, it just reduces slightly if preasure is applied to the top of the slide and bottom of the frame. This may be nothing of importance at all, we are talking about some minor movement here, but then again I am counting on this weapon not only to function properly if ever called upon but also to be safe while the barrel is sticking down my pants(a sobering thought). Thanks for your input. Any other CW owners with info would be great.


----------



## fsubulldog (Feb 20, 2008)

JHP

I just bought a CW40 a couple of weeks ago and I don't have any play in the slide, but I can see a bit of daylight between the slide and the poly frame.
Have you shot your pistol yet?


----------

